

I made a webpage that suggests things to do near you, can I get some feedback? - 0x47
http://www.on-mode.com/todo/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I don't get it. There's a spinning logo, a generic platitude, and a button
that makes the inane comment change. I don't see how in any way it's making a
useful suggestion for something to do near me.

Am I missing something?

~~~
0x47
Oh yeah, it's supposed to load up a list of places near you. What browser/OS
are you using?

Perhaps this won't work because you aren't in the US.

~~~
rcfox
Geographic prejudice should be a crime on the Internet.

~~~
0x47
Yeah, I don't know why it doesn't work. I use the location and region to give
results instead of something country specific like zipcode. I guess if google
local doesn't have anything in that area it kind of ruins it. :(

------
0x47
Is this useful to anyone? Should I pursue this further?

I was thinking of adding some kind of shared event calendar. What direction
should I take this HN?

------
andrewtbham
i am assuming you are using ip address to find where i am and pull in
suggestions from google. seems like the suggestions all fall into a category,
like movies, fair, restaurants.

you could add vote up buttons to get better data? also facebook integration...
to see what your friends might like. it's an interesting idea for sure.

~~~
0x47
thanks for the feedback! I'm actually getting the location data from google
itself.

I like the facebook integration idea, and was thinking of doing something with
their checkin feature? Don't they have something that lets you say: "I'm
here!"?

~~~
andrewtbham
yeh facebook has a checkin feature... foursquare and lots of those sites have
apis also.

